
Crypto Trading 2018 in Review: I backtested 32 strategies with full year of data - deandree
https://medium.com/coinmonks/crypto-trading-2018-in-review-17-advanced-15-neural-net-strategies-tested-part-7-d308963d13e9
======
nwsm
I would be more interested in seeing this applied to the NYSE or anything less
volatile.

~~~
deandree
Part of the charm of this market comes from high volatility - go big or go
broke. But yes, agreed, results on more stable asset would be more
statistically significant and better representation of what returns could be
expected.

